# Habe versehendlich python mit --depclean gelöscht

## Erdie

Hallo,

in einem Anfall geistiger Umnachtung habe ich emerge -a --depclean mit yes bestätigt, obwohl dort python zum löschen angeboten wurde:

dev-lang/python

    selected: 2.6.6-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 2.7.1-r1 3.1.3-r1 

Beim Aufruf von "python" passiert erstmal nix und portage scheint auch tot zu sein, kann man irgendwie einen Link umsetzen oder sowas, damit 2.7 oder 3.1 aktiv wird?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## firefly

per eselect python  :Wink:  aktivierst du einfach python 2.7 als system version.

----------

## Erdie

Muß ich den python-update nicht auch noch aufrufen?

----------

## demiurg

 *Quote:*   

> Muß ich den python-update nicht auch noch aufrufen?

 

Ja und alle 2.6.x Verbindungen werden auf 2.7. umgestellt. Hab ich gerade hinter mir. Allerdings 2.6. erst nach dem python-updater gelöscht  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Ich frage mich jetzt, ob da noch Leichen übriggeblieben sind, da beim Löschen von 2.6 sich emerge den Boden unter den Füßen weggezogen hat und es zu vielen Fehlermeldungen kam.

----------

## s|mon

Mir ist letzte Woche das gleiche passiert.

Allerdings hatte ich noch einen zweiten gentoo rechner auf welchem ich die alte python version mit quickpgk gepackt habe und dann rüberkopieren konnte. Dann mit tar entpacken und neu emergen.

Dannach konnte ich normal wechseln (eselect ... python-updater usw).

Meines Wissens nach gibt es gentoo rechner welche fertig gepackte Packete online stellen http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/ evtl findest du das Packet dort. 

Allerdings ohne Garantie!

Grüsse,

s|mon

----------

## Erdie

Es hat ja funktioniert, da die neuere Version noch da war. insofert Entwarnung und ein Dank an firefly. (ich bin kurz vorher selbst drauf gekommen, aber trotzdem  :Smile: )

Grüße

Erdie

----------

